
How to get a 72h ban after sending a private message on Facebook - modinfo
https://sebastian.korotkiewicz.eu/minilog/posts/2017/11/06/facebook-watches-our-messages-from-messenger..html
======
xtiansimon
Rant. I consider this the frontier of impending AI-Armageddon—detached, final,
zero-recourse—except it won’t be Facebook, but your home heating bill. And it
will involve circular arguments with humans who are also monitored by audio
NLP bots who flag workers for immediate termination for not following company
policy. /rant Google docs nuked a password table I was collecting at a job
center where I helped seniors. Said it was against their policy for me to have
a sheet I shared with the program director.

------
gscott
I have had a couple of videos and images deleted from Messenger that were sent
to me. Usually involving some level of nudity. Sometimes weeks later.

